# Heroic pet saves toddler



## Fuscus (Dec 27, 2011)

Another hero dog story - 


> The dog, having seen one of the world's deadliest snakes _*approach the youngster*_, instinctively attacked the snake_* to divert attention away*_ from young Louis.​



Heroic pet saves toddler | Toowoomba News | Local News in Toowoomba | Toowoomba Chronicle


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 27, 2011)

Fair enough, the dog may have saved the toddler, but then again, it may have provoked the snake to bite after being attacked.
The article gives the imprssion that the snake was in some way stalking the toddler but the truth would be that the snake was just trying to get from one side of the yard to the other with out the interaction from the dog or the human.
A very badly written article and if it was written properly could have been even more of a scoop.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 27, 2011)

I imagine the dog would have attacked the snake wether the kid was there or not but I do feel feel for the family losing their pet at this time of the year under these circumstances.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 27, 2011)

You certainly couldn't say that the dog attacked the snake to save the child. The story doesn't say how close the snake was to the child or the parents and who knows what the dog was thinking. It might have been, "Oh, something to play with." But it makes a good story and gives these people a meaning for their dog's death. As you say, Baz, a sad thing to happen to a family pet at this time of the year.


----------



## damo77 (Dec 27, 2011)

Condolences for the family losing a pet especially at this time of year. Condolences also for the now very dead snake. As a parent I know i would be breathing a sigh of relief if I knew there had been a brown anywhere in the backyard with my 3 kids. -

But while we are here lets think of some alternative titles to help out the traditionally one sided Australian media. 

"Savage dog kills native fauna"
"Family pet kills protected wildlife"


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 27, 2011)

oh man i hate these stories, media thrives on this crap

the reality of the situation is the "heroic pet" could have provoked an other wise passive protected wildlife species,causing it to be aggressive there fore putting the toddler in the immediate vicinity in much more danger.

sorry i dont feel sorry for pets that attack native wildlife,i dont have any domestic animals for that reason,i much prefer our Aussie natives in my hood


----------



## Khagan (Dec 27, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> I imagine the dog would have attacked the snake wether the kid was there or not but I do feel feel for the family losing their pet at this time of the year under these circumstances.



Exactly what i thought. The only difference the kid being there made was turning it into something story worthy.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 27, 2011)

Now if it were a Koala...


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 27, 2011)

These news reports drive me insane. They journo must have been salivating when he caught wind of this story  The snake was probably nowhere near the kid. Even if it was, where were the parents? Thank goodness they don't live near a croc infested river


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 1, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Fair enough, the dog may have saved the toddler, but then again, it may have provoked the snake to bite after being attacked.
> The article gives the imprssion that the snake was in some way stalking the toddler but the truth would be that the snake was just trying to get from one side of the yard to the other with out the interaction from the dog or the human.
> A very badly written article and if it was written properly could have been even more of a scoop.



Yeah that's almost certainly what happened...especially considering the high prey drive of a Staffy.



I would never blame the dog/cat for being the natural predator that it is but the article was stupid/sensationalized crap on many levels.


----------



## Rhomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey you never know maybe the toddler really was dangerously near the snake and the dog WAS protecting him.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rhomany said:


> Hey you never know maybe the toddler really was dangerously near the snake and the dog WAS protecting him.



maybe ill win the lotto


----------



## Vincey (Jan 10, 2012)

Pretty stupid.
The dog should be praised for 'averting' it from the child, sure.
But it doesn't take a genius to realize the dog didn't make a rational decision based on the safety of the child. It saw something move that could have been a threat, or was plain old interested and acted on it. Can also tell the woman in the story is just as clueless as the writer.

Neither animal is at fault and it's a shame they both had to suffer. I just can't stand this dribble. Makes me want to send hate mail to the journalist haha


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 10, 2012)

Rhomany said:


> Hey you never know maybe the toddler really was dangerously near the snake and the dog WAS protecting him.


I can remember my parents yap dog protecting them from blue tongues.


----------



## Jeannine (Jan 11, 2012)




----------

